# Early 60's Supro Sahara (Ress-o-Glass)



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi!
This is my early 60's Supro Sahara in blue,Semi-Hollow body, made out of Ress-o-Glass.








All of it is original,even the tuners,that i usually change on old guitars like this.
Only 1 bridge humbucler...Well i think is actualy one big single coil.
2 control knob,very simple,but VERY powerful








It is a kinda hollow body guitar,very lite weigt.
Playing this guitar,really make me feel like i do something
good,out of Notthing








Frank


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

nice guitar man, that's got tons of mojo!


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Phenomenal guitar! I cuold have a lot of fun with that toy.


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

Indeed, that thing is sweet. I'd love to have a Resoglass in my collection.

I'd love to hear a clip of it.


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

garretrevels said:


> Indeed, that thing is sweet. I'd love to have a Resoglass in my collection.
> 
> I'd love to hear a clip of it.


Iam workin on that,but iam very poorly equip
olso stuck with a dial-up connect,making any Upload a nightmare


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

looks cool. The Japanese did that too...disguised a single coil as a humbucker, easy enough to take it out and look undeneath it to see.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

FrankyFarGone, your guitar is FrankyFarOut!!

Shawn :wave:


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Lol..thanks! 

I like it very much,i olso got a 64 JB Hutto ress-o glass,like jack white
but i leave it at my girlfriend house
Both been around the block a few time,But still a real rock and blues machine


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

VERY COOL !!!!!
Love those old Supro's.


----------

